# Channels DVR integration with TiVo Stream 4K



## NashGuy

TechHive article, 7/16/20:
The best cheap Android TV streamer for cord-cutters: A TiVo Stream 4K with its TiVo features removed

Quote:

_To take things to another level, Channels DVR has released its own integration with the TiVo Stream 4K remote.
...
Once you've set up Channels and installed the Android TV app, head to Settings > Device Preferences > Accessibility and turn on "Channels Button Detector," just like with Button Mapper above. You'll now be able to control the app using the TiVo remote:
_

_The TiVo button opens Channels DVR._
_"Guide" takes you to the grid guide._
_Channel up/down flips through live channels._
_"Skip" jumps through commercials (unless you've turned on automatic skipping)._
_"Live" takes you to live TV._
_The number keys let you tune to specific channels._
_The irony here is that TiVo has yet to deliver its own DVR integration on the TiVo Stream 4K. By removing all TiVo functionality from the TiVo Stream 4K, Channels DVR provides the next-best thing._​


----------



## spiderpumpkin

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...s-dvr-server-now-available-for-tivo-stream-4k


----------



## mattyro7878

Does this channels dvr work with any proveders? ie- is it cablecard ready?


----------



## NashGuy

spiderpumpkin said:


> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...s-dvr-server-now-available-for-tivo-stream-4k


I did check that thread before creating this one and didn't see anything about the info I posted.

Note that what I'm talking about isn't running the Channels DVR server software on the TiVo Stream 4K itself (which is what that thread is about). This thread is talking about using the TiVo Stream 4K as a front-end viewing device for Channels DVR with the benefit of a TiVo remote control that is customized for use with Channels DVR.

I'm not aware of any other streaming device on the market that has a remote control that's really customized for channel-based TV and DVR functionality. You can now use the TS4K remote's channel up/down, guide, skip, live, and 0-9 buttons with Channels DVR.

You know how everyone on this forum seems to want the TS4K to act like a full-fledged TiVo Mini? Well, that's still not available. But instead, you can get that same kind of full-fledged DVR+streamer functionality if you use the TS4K in conjunction with a Channels DVR server as opposed to using it in conjunction with a TiVo DVR.


----------



## NashGuy

mattyro7878 said:


> Does this channels dvr work with any proveders? ie- is it cablecard ready?


If you can get your hands on a used HDHomeRun tuner that accepts CableCARDs, then yes, you can use Channels DVRs that way. Currently, the only tuner models still being sold by HDHomeRun are OTA-only (which also work with Channels DVR).

But another option that Channels DVR gives to cable TV subscribers is to use your cable TV credentials in the Channels DVR server (running on a PC, Mac or NAS) to log into most cable channels' online streams from their websites and then record those streams.

They've lumped their subscription DVR service in with a few other features and branded it as "Channels Plus". It's $8/mo or $80/yr. You can read about it here:
Channels - Channels Plus


----------



## kiadontknow

NashGuy said:


> If you can get your hands on a used HDHomeRun tuner that accepts CableCARDs, then yes, you can use Channels DVRs that way. Currently, the only tuner models still being sold by HDHomeRun are OTA-only (which also work with Channels DVR).


/sigh.

When HDHomeRun first announced their 6 tuner Cablecard tuners a bunch of people sold their 3card tuners in anticipation of buying the 6 card ones. I had the option of buying a 3 card tuner for ~$60! Instead, I chose to wait for the 6 tuner version, and here it is 2 years later with no 6-card and used 3-tuners for ~150.


----------



## NashGuy

kiadontknow said:


> /sigh.
> 
> When HDHomeRun first announced their 6 tuner Cablecard tuners a bunch of people sold their 3card tuners in anticipation of buying the 6 card ones. I had the option of buying a 3 card tuner for ~$60! Instead, I chose to wait for the 6 tuner version, and here it is 2 years later with no 6-card and used 3-tuners for ~150.


Yeah, I don't think HDHomeRun is ever going to come out with that new CableCARD tuner. Apparently there's a big financial cost/risk associated with producing CableCARD-compliant hardware. And the market for CableCARD equipment keeps shrinking as folks either cut the cord or just use their provider's hardware. Xfinity is slowly edging away from QAM, toward IPTV, and no one knows when their channels might begin disappearing from QAM devices and only be accessible via X1 and the Xfinity Stream app.

But all that said, you could try out Channels Plus without any kind of tuner and just rely on its ability to access live online streams and see how that works for you. (Or you could get an HDHomeRun OTA tuner for your locals and use online streams for your cable channels.) I think they give you a free trial to start, so you could check it out.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

mattyro7878 said:


> Does this channels dvr work with any proveders? ie- is it cablecard ready?


Channels DVR is just software. As others have noted above, it requires an HD Homerun tuner for OTA or CableCARD, and/or an account with a "TV Everywhere" (TVE) provider. TVE providers include cable companies and OTT services like Hulu Live TV and YouTube TV. Also it supports Locast.

Below, with a TiVo Roamio for size comparison, is my Channels DVR server (a Synology NAS) and my HD HomeRun Prime containing the CableCARD that used to be in our buggy Bolt. I got the Prime on eBay. Elsewhere I also have an HD HomeRun Connect Quatro OTA tuner on the local network.

If you subscribe to premium channels like HBO, this system won't pull those in via CableCARD, but if compatible TVE streams are available that may work.


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Channels DVR is just software. As others have noted above, it requires an HD Homerun tuner for OTA or CableCARD, and/or an account with a "TV Everywhere" (TVE) provider. TVE providers include cable companies and OTT services like Hulu Live TV and YouTube TV. Also it supports Locast.
> 
> Below, with a TiVo Roamio for size comparison, is my Channels DVR server (a Synology NAS) and my HD HomeRun Prime containing the CableCARD that used to be in our buggy Bolt. I got the Prime on eBay. Elsewhere I also have an HD HomeRun Connect Quatro OTA tuner on the local network.
> 
> If you subscribe to premium channels like HBO, this system won't pull those in via CableCARD, but if compatible TVE streams are available that may work.
> 
> View attachment 50890


Funny. After our previous discussion in the Te4 thread, I'm actually contemplating going the Channels route for my OTA with the TS4k as my front end everywhere but my android tv in the living room. Can get a quatro for about $90. Have my laptop I can setup, but I think it'd be easier to get a cheap NAS.

Then I'd sell off my tivo setup which would be a bolt, roamio pro, two mini vox and an old mini. Think that would put me ahead of the game for a few years and can revisit then.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dbpaddler said:


> Funny. After our previous discussion in the Te4 thread, I'm actually contemplating going the Channels route for my OTA with the TS4k as my front end everywhere but my android tv in the living room. Can get a quatro for about $90. Have my laptop I can setup, but I think it'd be easier to get a cheap NAS.
> 
> Then I'd sell off my tivo setup which would be a bolt, roamio pro, two mini vox and an old mini. Think that would put me ahead of the game for a few years and can revisit then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


It's definitely worth a try! Channels DVR will run on any old PC, and a laptop will make a fine server while you evaluate it. In fact, here's a recent video that shows it installed on a 2012 laptop and demonstrates the setup steps. An NAS is a better choice the long run though, and I notice in the second half of the video it's clear his laptop install is just for that demo and is not his normal server.


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It's definitely worth a try! Channels DVR will run on any old PC, and a laptop will make a fine server while you evaluate it. In fact, here's a recent video that shows it installed on a 2012 laptop and demonstrates the setup steps. An NAS is a better choice the long run though, and I notice in the second half of the video it's clear his laptop install is just for that demo and is not his normal server.


Was thinking of getting a qnap ts230. Uses a decent Realtek chip, and I don't care about remote viewing and transcoding. That's what the streaming apps are for. Actually keep a chromecast ultra in the car now that I have the stream 4k's.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dbpaddler said:


> Was thinking of getting a qnap ts230. Uses a decent Realtek chip, and I don't care about remote viewing and transcoding. That's what the streaming apps are for. Actually keep a chromecast ultra in the car now that I have the stream 4k's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


QNAP is fine I'm sure. QTS 4.2.0 or higher required: [getchannels.com/dvr-server/#qnap]

Transcoding is handled by the client apps as needed. They offer a setting for hardware or software.

Casting can be done via the web UI player if you ever want to try using it with the Chromecast.

You'll find lots of support on all that and more at [community.getchannels.com]


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> QNAP is fine I'm sure. QTS 4.2.0 or higher required: [getchannels.com/dvr-server/#qnap]
> 
> Transcoding is handled by the client apps as needed. They offer a setting for hardware or software.
> 
> Casting can be done via the web UI player if you ever want to try using it with the Chromecast.
> 
> You'll find lots of support on all that and more at [community.getchannels.com]


Thanks. Was poking around there looking for Nas suggestions. Hence I thought the one might be a cheap option so I don't have to keep my laptop on.

Funny reading about what tivo licenses out to cable companies, and it seems like it's exactly what we want our tivo dvr to be. Shame.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## convergent

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It's definitely worth a try! Channels DVR will run on any old PC, and a laptop will make a fine server while you evaluate it. In fact, here's a recent video that shows it installed on a 2012 laptop and demonstrates the setup steps. An NAS is a better choice the long run though, and I notice in the second half of the video it's clear his laptop install is just for that demo and is not his normal server.


A NAS isn't necessarily better than an old PC. Channels leverages some hardware acceleration in Intel processors which you need to get to high end NAS boxes to get. I have a 2 bay and 6 bay QNAP boxes and chose to run Channels DVR on an old 2012 Mac Mini I wasn't using. I threw an external 10TB USB3 Drive on it and its a beast. I've seen it doing 12 simultaneous recordings while processing commercials on recordings and serving up live tv without any lag and not even stressing the i5 CPU. I've got 2 HDHR Quatros and the rest is TV Everywhere streaming.


----------



## dbpaddler

Now I'm thinking I have an OG Dell XPS 13 laptop. Been a while. Kept meaning to replaced the top lid, but it's such a process it's just been sitting. Core i5, 8gb with USB 3.0. Maybe I'll just get a USB enclosure and throw in my spare tivo drive. My Connect Quatro will be here Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

convergent said:


> A NAS isn't necessarily better than an old PC.





dbpaddler said:


> Now I'm thinking I have an OG Dell XPS 13 laptop.


I wasn't saying an NAS is better than any PC, but I do think it's better than a laptop. Laptops tend to run hotter and noisier. When it comes to other PCs, results depend on your choice of OS and your level of patience that's all. But anyway paddler you don't even know if you like Channels yet, so for you that Dell sounds like the perfect way to get started!


----------



## mschnebly

dbpaddler said:


> Funny. After our previous discussion in the Te4 thread, I'm actually contemplating going the Channels route for my OTA with the TS4k as my front end everywhere but my android tv in the living room. Can get a quatro for about $90. Have my laptop I can setup, but I think it'd be easier to get a cheap NAS.
> 
> Then I'd sell off my tivo setup which would be a bolt, roamio pro, two mini vox and an old mini. Think that would put me ahead of the game for a few years and can revisit then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I use a Synology NAS but I've also set this up and it works perfect with ChannelsDVR
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D1QDP2/ref=twister_B0891ZW7BC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I wasn't saying an NAS is better than any PC, but I do think it's better than a laptop. Laptops tend to run hotter and noisier. When it comes to other PCs, results depend on your choice of OS and your level of patience that's all. But anyway paddler you don't even know if you like Channels yet, so for you that Dell sounds like the perfect way to get started!


It'll sit in the cool basement so I'm not too worried. But as mentioned, not knowing if I'll like it, my only investment up front is Connect Quatro and a USB drive enclosure. And one more TS4k for the bedroom.

As far as liking it, if the live guide is pretty front and center on the TS4k, I'm hoping it shouldn't be much different than using a Mini.

I also have my mom's fios login info, so I'm wondering if the TV everywhere will be a plus as well since I'm streaming some AMC, History and a couple others.

Regardless, it seems like a fun experiment. And if all goes well, I'll look into a NAS and finally fix up the Xps to sell.

Appreciate all the feedback from everyone.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

mschnebly said:


> I use a Synology NAS but I've also set this up and it works perfect with ChannelsDVR
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D1QDP2/ref=twister_B0891ZW7BC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Guessing that uses the same Realtek quad core in the Qnap TS-128. Which I believe means no transcoding (at least at the moment) and commercial skip would be a little slow.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

dbpaddler said:


> Guessing that uses the same Realtek quad core in the Qnap TS-128. Which I believe means no transcoding (at least at the moment) and commercial skip would be a little slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Don't know what it has but it runs a fast as my NAS with Channels. It's on Channels list of supported servers.


----------



## dbpaddler

mschnebly said:


> Don't know what it has but it runs a fast as my NAS with Channels. It's on Channels list of supported servers.


Yeah. Think it's the same chip. Added it to the bookmarks. If I move forward, not sure if I'd want a 2 drive one so it cna pull double duty for keeping old pics, vids and backing up files too.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dbpaddler said:


> Guessing that uses the same Realtek quad core in the Qnap TS-128. Which I believe means no transcoding (at least at the moment) and commercial skip would be a little slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Not sure if you know this already but it only transcodes on the server for remote viewing, which you aren't planning, and for the web UI which will probably work fine. Otherwise the client apps do their own decoding. The apps default to hardware decoding, but software decoding is available if the hardware is slow, like a first gen Fire TV dongle. Hardware decoding is working great here.


----------



## Dan203

Hmmm.... I have an HDHomeRun CableCard tuner collecting dust somewhere. I should break it out and try it with this Channels DVR. I'm pretty sure it still has a CableCARD paired to it that I'm paying a $1/mo for because I was too lazy to return it.


----------



## convergent

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm.... I have an HDHomeRun CableCard tuner collecting dust somewhere. I should break it out and try it with this Channels DVR. I'm pretty sure it still has a CableCARD paired to it that I'm paying a $1/mo for because I was too lazy to return it.


You should definitely try it. The setup is pretty simple and you can run it on nearly anything. It auto configures the HDHR so all you need to do is put in your zip code. And you can also try signing into your TV Everywhere accounts. I don't even have cable and got some channels signing in with my AT&T login.


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Not sure if you know this already but it only transcodes on the server for remote viewing, which you aren't planning, and for the web UI which will probably work fine. Otherwise the client apps do their own decoding. The apps default to hardware decoding, but software decoding is available if the hardware is slow, like a first gen Fire TV dongle. Hardware decoding is working great here.


Yep. That I know. That's why I was entertaining the cheaper NAS with the Realtek chip. Don't need out of house viewing. Have enough sign ins I could just cast with a chromecast I keep in the car. Worked out great for the shore house this year.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

dbpaddler said:


> Yeah. Think it's the same chip. Added it to the bookmarks. If I move forward, not sure if I'd want a 2 drive one so it cna pull double duty for keeping old pics, vids and backing up files too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I have a Synology DS918+ that I use and I was just trowing out there the WD as an option since it does work really well for ChannelsDVR.


----------



## dbpaddler

mschnebly said:


> I have a Synology DS918+ that I use and I was just trowing out there the WD as an option since it does work really well for ChannelsDVR.


Yeah, I'm just spit balling out loud...  quatro is coming today. So I'll be all set up and running tonight.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

So I'm up and running from the laptop and playing with it on my little projector. So far pretty good. I like the icons for channels. Live button works well. A little slow, but function wise it's in line with my Minis.

Only cons so far that I see are channel up/down goes through every channel and not just favorites. This is a minor negative. Not sure why channels doesn't allow you to delete a channel and Yoy have to resort to favorites and selecting that option for the guide. Should be more seamless. 

Scrolling forward and back through days is Uber time consuming. Setting up passes for shows next week was quite annoying. Come September, this could be frustrating although it's not something done daily.

Not a con, but I haven't figured it out yet, is to get the PIP going when going from live TV to the guide. This would be a plus over the Mini and be similar to the tivo dvr.

Overall, it seems pretty livable. Need to get to the TV everywhere. That would be a huge plus using my mom's fios credentials and integrating some of those apps into it.

Is it easy to switch storage locations? Just got my drive enclosure so will want to switch the location from the ssd to the external drive. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## convergent

dbpaddler said:


> So I'm up and running from the laptop and playing with it on my little projector. So far pretty good. I like the icons for channels. Live button works well. A little slow, but function wise it's in line with my Minis.
> 
> Only cons so far that I see are channel up/down goes through every channel and not just favorites. This is a minor negative. Not sure why channels doesn't allow you to delete a channel and Yoy have to resort to favorites and selecting that option for the guide. Should be more seamless.
> 
> Scrolling forward and back through days is Uber time consuming. Setting up passes for shows next week was quite annoying. Come September, this could be frustrating although it's not something done daily.
> 
> Not a con, but I haven't figured it out yet, is to get the PIP going when going from live TV to the guide. This would be a plus over the Mini and be similar to the tivo dvr.
> 
> Overall, it seems pretty livable. Need to get to the TV everywhere. That would be a huge plus using my mom's fios credentials and integrating some of those apps into it.
> 
> Is it easy to switch storage locations? Just got my drive enclosure so will want to switch the location from the ssd to the external drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The UI they just released for Apple has a lot better organization of the library, and that is in Alpha now for Android.

I haven't figured out the PIP for Guide yet either, but instead of going to guide, you can use the quick guide by down arrow from live TV and scroll right and left while still watching your show.

You can remove channels so they don't show up at all if you do it from the web UI on the DVR rather than in the app. I think you need to do it in the Source configuration. The hierarchy of hide/favorites from server to viewer is a little confusing. This is something they are working on improving according to the developers.


----------



## dbpaddler

convergent said:


> The UI they just released for Apple has a lot better organization of the library, and that is in Alpha now for Android.
> 
> I haven't figured out the PIP for Guide yet either, but instead of going to guide, you can use the quick guide by down arrow from live TV and scroll right and left while still watching your show.
> 
> You can remove channels so they don't show up at all if you do it from the web UI on the DVR rather than in the app. I think you need to do it in the Source configuration. The hierarchy of hide/favorites from server to viewer is a little confusing. This is something they are working on improving according to the developers.


I'm sure it's a work in progress. Like the down button workaround. Will have to hop back on the computer because there are just so many crap channels (Spanish stations, extra pbs, home shopping and so on) that just clog up the works.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

And so annoyed. Figures xfinity and fios don't do TV everywhere. So much for perfection. But I didn't have that with tivo either so no loss there. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

No infinite loop on the guides is a bit of a let down. I'm surpised it gets little attention on the community forum. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dbpaddler said:


> And so annoyed. Figures xfinity and fios don't do TV everywhere. So much for perfection. But I didn't have that with tivo either so no loss there.


Both of them do TV Everywhere! "Xfinity Stream" is TVE, for example. Just use your login to add it to Channels. You'll find long threads on both of those and all other providers here: https://community.getchannels.com/t/links-to-tve-provider...



dbpaddler said:


> No infinite loop on the guides is a bit of a let down. I'm surprised it gets little attention on the community forum.


I don't know what that is...I guess that's why I don't miss it, lol. But feel free to make a feature request over on the Channels Community. The devs are often very responsive.


----------



## dbpaddler

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Both of them do TV Everywhere! "Xfinity Stream" is TVE, for example. Just use your login to add it to Channels. You'll find long threads on both of those and all other providers here: https://community.getchannels.com/t/links-to-tve-provider...
> 
> I don't know what that is...I guess that's why I don't miss it, lol. But feel free to make a feature request over on the Channels Community. The devs are often very responsive.


Just found the instructions on how to do tve. Weird they don't show up on the one drop down on the tve site. Installing chrome now.

Have to sign in over my hotspot since my wifi is fios internet only. Little annoying when doing individual apps. Hoping this will automate using cable channel apps and alleviate the constant logging in repeatedly, having to switch to the phone hotspot to sign in and then go back to wifi. This alone would be enough to keep me a channels subscriber and ditch tivo, as an OTA user. Probably wouldn't matter if I was using cable. It's verifying all the channels now. Pretty sweet.

Infinite loop is just when you're scrolling through channels, instead of ending at the top or bottom, it scrolls back to the top or bottom. So if your at the bottom of your channel list, instead of bottoming out it cycles back up to the first channel.

Think I'm going to wipe my 3 gig drive in my roamio pro and toss that in the enclosure and put the 1gig back in and sell it. If I can record cable stuff, the extra space could come in handy.

And nice thing with the laptop, can set the screen close to do nothing so I can leave the laptop closed, screen off but keep it awake. Might just keep that as the setup since the keyboard on it isn't 100% (got the many keys not working thing going on after two Wipes and driver reinstalls). Popped in a bluetooth keyboard to do everything. Could be more effort to FIx and sell at this point.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dbpaddler said:


> Just found the instructions on how to do tve. Weird they don't show up on the one drop down on the tve site. Installing chrome now.
> 
> Have to sign in over my hotspot since my wifi is fios internet only. Little annoying when doing individual apps. Hoping this will automate using cable channel apps and alleviate the constant logging in repeatedly, having to switch to the phone hotspot to sign in and then go back to wifi. This alone would be enough to keep me a channels subscriber and ditch tivo, as an OTA user. Probably wouldn't matter if I was using cable. It's verifying all the channels now. Pretty sweet.
> 
> Infinite loop is just when you're scrolling through channels, instead of ending at the top or bottom, it scrolls back to the top or bottom. So if your at the bottom of your channel list, instead of bottoming out it cycles back up to the first channel.
> 
> Think I'm going to wipe my 3 gig drive in my roamio pro and toss that in the enclosure and put the 1gig back in and sell it. If I can record cable stuff, the extra space could come in handy.
> 
> And nice thing with the laptop, can set the screen close to do nothing so I can leave the laptop closed, screen off but keep it awake. Might just keep that as the setup since the keyboard on it isn't 100% (got the many keys not working thing going on after two Wipes and driver reinstalls). Popped in a bluetooth keyboard to do everything. Could be more effort to FIx and sell at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


TVE should require only one sign-in, during setup. It's set-and-forget. But there are an infinite number of configurations out there, and if yours requires something you don't see resolved in the FIOS thread then I suggest you report it there.

As for an infinite loop in the guide, I found a feature request thread on that topic. Click the "Vote" button here, and comment if you wish: https://community.getchannels.com/t/infinity-loop-for...


----------



## convergent

Pokemon_Dad said:


> TVE should require only one sign-in, during setup. It's set-and-forget. But there are an infinite number of configurations out there, and if yours requires something you don't see resolved in the FIOS thread then I suggest you report it there.
> 
> As for an infinite loop in the guide, I found a feature request thread on that topic. Click the "Vote" button here, and comment if you wish: https://community.getchannels.com/t/infinity-loop-for...


You only need to sign in once for the provider for Channels DVR. I think he's talking about then being able to use the individual channel apps and not having to log into each one of them. You don't need those apps to use Channels, only if you want to use them separately. You also don't need to sign into them on the Channels clients... just once on the server. But if you do want to use those apps, I think you will have to sign into them individually. I've got 10TB on the Channels DVR server and am recording everything so I don't really see a need for those apps. Keep in mind if you go crazy with TVE recordings it will chew up your data, so you really need to not have a data cap to use that a lot.


----------



## dbpaddler

convergent said:


> You only need to sign in once for the provider for Channels DVR. I think he's talking about then being able to use the individual channel apps and not having to log into each one of them. You don't need those apps to use Channels, only if you want to use them separately. You also don't need to sign into them on the Channels clients... just once on the server. But if you do want to use those apps, I think you will have to sign into them individually. I've got 10TB on the Channels DVR server and am recording everything so I don't really see a need for those apps. Keep in mind if you go crazy with TVE recordings it will chew up your data, so you really need to not have a data cap to use that a lot.


Yeah. Since I have fios internet only, and I use my mom's fios credentials to watch AMC and history mostly, I would have to hop off wifi, sign in via the phone's data, then hop back on wifi. Would have to do this every few weeks.

So TVE, I should only have to do this once, and it should hopefully stick relatively permanently. And of course having he channels in the lineup now and being able to record, just makes it so much simpler than bouncing from tivo to the stream input and then going to the individual app.

That convenience factor alone is worth the switch I think.

Not sure my Leeco TV remote is going to be helpful button wise. Might have to abandon Android tv on it and just put the S4k there too. It's also a BT remote, but my amp is IR, and I don't think the remote can do both simultaneously. Figuring the TV out will be some effort. But I tend to deal with the 720 projector. If I want critical watching I go to the movie room.

And I really only watch a couple shows on cable. The walking dead series, and I geek out a little to Ancient Aliens on History.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fofer

For at least one of my TVE sources I am borrowing a DirecTV login, and I didn’t have to get off my own WiFi to do so. It works by account/password only.


----------



## Aero 1

dbpaddler said:


> Yeah. Since I have fios internet only, and I use my mom's fios credentials to watch AMC and history mostly, I would have to hop off wifi, sign in via the phone's data, then hop back on wifi. Would have to do this every few weeks.
> 
> So TVE, I should only have to do this once, and it should hopefully stick relatively permanently. And of course having he channels in the lineup now and being able to record, just makes it so much simpler than bouncing from tivo to the stream input and then going to the individual app.
> 
> That convenience factor alone is worth the switch I think.
> 
> Not sure my Leeco TV remote is going to be helpful button wise. Might have to abandon Android tv on it and just put the S4k there too. It's also a BT remote, but my amp is IR, and I don't think the remote can do both simultaneously. Figuring the TV out will be some effort. But I tend to deal with the 720 projector. If I want critical watching I go to the movie room.
> 
> And I really only watch a couple shows on cable. The walking dead series, and I geek out a little to Ancient Aliens on History.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


no, you will have to do that once a month with your moms verizon credentials on your fios internet only account. Verizon has auto authentication set to on on their network, regardless of account.

im on the same boat, my own fios internet only with my MIL fios tv credentials and i have to hop on a vpn once a month when the authentication fails and do a channel rescan on the Channels DVR server.

there is a big thread about it on the channels community: Fios Login Issues


----------



## dbpaddler

Aero 1 said:


> no, you will have to do that once a month with your moms verizon credentials on your fios internet only account. Verizon has auto authentication set to on on their network, regardless of account.
> 
> im on the same boat, my own fios internet only with my MIL fios tv credentials and i have to hop on a vpn once a month when the authentication fails and do a channel rescan on the Channels DVR server.
> 
> there is a big thread about it on the channels community: Fios Login Issues


One log in once a month is better than a few logins every other week. Will check out the channels thread. Thanks.

Edit... And that guy spearheading the issue is an idiot. Wants to complain to the FCC about it? You're stealing your mom's cable, and you want to complain to the FCC that Verizon is making it difficult for you to do so. The nerve of them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## srazook

I wish TiVo and Channels DVR would merge or collaborate, a combination of the two would be perfect for me!


----------



## convergent

Anyone having trouble with OTA streams being corrupt on Channels DVR with the update that was just released? My TVE streams look fine, but all OTA streams are corrupt. They are fine on my Apple TV.


----------



## dbpaddler

Will take a look in a minute. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

Yep. Completely borked. All OTA channels. TVE works fine. Glad I only did one of the three.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

dbpaddler said:


> Yep. Completely borked. All OTA channels. TVE works fine. Glad I only did one of the three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Seems like they messed up MPEG2 decoding. If you or anyone has Comcast with an HDHR Prime, check one of their AVCHD/MPEG4 channels to see if you get the same results.


----------



## dbpaddler

They also locked us out of developer options. I don't like the remote that much. If they did that purposefully, I'm probably returning mine. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

OTA via Emby is broken too including recordings remuxed to an MKV container. MPEG2 DVD rips still work though so I'm perplexed...


----------



## dbpaddler

Funny. We're all double posting between here and Reddit. Funny tivopm was fairly quick to respond initially. Now he's gone silent. Especially now that people are calling out on the developer options being locked out. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

dbpaddler said:


> They also locked us out of developer options. I don't like the remote that much. If they did that purposefully, I'm probably returning mine.


How long have you had it? I'm not going over a month with broken OTA (assuming it'll take as long for an update) but am outside of return window. I'll ask if they don't respond promptly but may end up doing a charge back if they don't fix or oblige the return.


----------



## dbpaddler

cybergrimes said:


> How long have you had it? I'm not going over a month with broken OTA (assuming it'll take as long for an update) but am outside of return window. I'll ask if they don't respond promptly but may end up doing a charge back if they don't fix or oblige the return.


May for 2, July for 1. But I'll raise holy hell with Tivo. This wasn't locked down when I bought them. If they did, they're changing the nature of the device and that's not what I paid for.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## convergent

BillyClyde said:


> Seems like they messed up MPEG2 decoding. If you or anyone has Comcast with an HDHR Prime, check one of their AVCHD/MPEG4 channels to see if you get the same results.


I checked the HD Homerun app and it gets the same result, so this is definitely a bug with MPEG2.

Tivo breaks a great OTA DVR solution from working correctly on their streaming device.... Wait, don't they also sell OTA DVRs? I'm sure this was just an accident.  Hopefully it doesn't take them 3 months to fix it. So with all the positive community activity among Channels DVR customers that bought the TS4K, they didn't think to have one of them included in their testing?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

convergent said:


> Anyone having trouble with OTA streams being corrupt on Channels DVR with the update that was just released? My TVE streams look fine, but all OTA streams are corrupt. They are fine on my Apple TV.


You folks are talking about an update from TiVo, not Channels? There is a solution suggested on the Channels Community: "in *Settings > Player > Video Player > Decoder*, switch it from _Hardware_ to either _Hybrid_ or _Software_." I copied that from this post: https://community.getchannels.com/t/tivo... I don't have a TS4K so can't test this.


----------



## cybergrimes

Pokemon_Dad said:


> You folks are talking about an update from TiVo, not Channels? There is a solution suggested on the Channels Community: "in *Settings > Player > Video Player > Decoder*, switch it from _Hardware_ to either _Hybrid_ or _Software_." I copied that from this post: https://community.getchannels.com/t/tivo... I don't have a TS4K so can't test this.


Nice if that works for Channels users, no such setting for Emby or Live Channels apps (not sure about Plex)


----------



## dbpaddler

Hybrid doesn't work. Software works. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

convergent said:


> I checked the HD Homerun app and it gets the same result, so this is definitely a bug with MPEG2.


Were you able to check any MPEG4/AVCHD channels?


----------

